# the silmarills



## Masso (Feb 1, 2005)

The silmarills are things of light and beuaty. The light Feanor somehow enclosed in crystal was the light of trees. No mortal hands could hold them nor evil touch them without being burnt.
Feanor's love for the Silmarills was great and would let none see them, the light was not his though.

How did he find the crystal that would never brake and incase some of the light of the two trees in the crystal


----------



## The Tall Hobbit (Feb 1, 2005)

From _The Book of Lost Tales Part 1_:


> Then arose Feanor of the Noldoli and fared to the Solo-
> simpi and begged a great pearl, and he got moreover an urn
> full of the most luminous phosphor-light gathered of foam in
> dark places, and with these he came home, and he took all
> ...


----------



## The Bull Roarer (Feb 18, 2005)

Masso said:


> The silmarills are things of light and beuaty. The light Feanor somehow enclosed in crystal was the light of trees. No mortal hands could hold them nor evil touch them without being burnt.
> Feanor's love for the Silmarills was great and would let none see them, the light was not his though.
> 
> How did he find the crystal that would never brake and incase some of the light of the two trees in the crystal


 
no mortal save Beren, when we went to Angbad to retrieve one of the simarils from morgoths crown for Luthiens hand.

"As he closed it in his hand, the radiance welled through his living flesh, and his hand became as a shining lamp; but the jewel suffered his touch and hurt him not."


----------

